# Funny Lookin' Poodle



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

OK, folks. lol I don't recommend u tryin' this at home. It's sort of a combination of owner experimentation and owner inexperience at communicating with groomers. Fortunately, I'm learnin' what not to do again.  

I wanted to see what he looked like without the topknot and the long ear hair. Sort of a 'mini, in-between groom' is what I told the groomer. Not having any experience with grooming, I kinda thought that we could 'even up' the head and ears with the existing coat.

Not so, I guess. The ears are pretty hard *if not impossible* to trim but still leave them as long as the coat. Anyway . . here's the *temporarily* finished product. Fortunately, we've got a full grooming due in the next few weeks. 'Coz, right now, he looks like a Saluki wearing a Sheepskin coat. lol

Or, did ya ever have a son going in for his first haircut, with a full head of hair, and coming out with a crewcut? I just had to smile. It reminded me so much of that day! lol 










...Frank...


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Frank,
Can you show a picture from the front if you have one?
I think he looks cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is great for people to see Poodles in all sorts of clips. Some men are stand offish about owning a Poodle, thinking them frou frou dogs. This clip shows they can look very sporty and do not have to be fussy and frou frou in any way.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I suppose that's part of my problem . . lookin' for that 'sporty/hunting dog' clip. And I've never seen a cut, other than the German, that shows the ears. So I'm kind making it up as I go. :confused2: lol 

But in the meantime I can smile, and even laff, at his looks . . . and it doesn't bother him a bit. He's such a trooper!  lol

We'll endure this clip thru this afternoon's 'get-together' at the kennels . . and this weekend's Rally in Flamborough. *Even tho the other dogs might laff at him. :wink:* Then he'll get clipped again before we leave for New Brunswick and Nova Scotia in abt a month. Nice and short 'coz of tick potential. 

I didn't have a frontal shot of him this morning . . but now I do!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, he does look very athletic with no top knot. :act-up:


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Is that you in the background?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tonka is a handsome guy.

Take a photo of a trim that you like to show your groomer next time.

Have you checked out Hank? I think he's a very manly poodle.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13149-why-do-most-spoos-have-shaved-face.html


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like that look! He looks like a hunting dog  My bf said I should do this to Polo a while back, but I just can't. Not yet, anyways. I'm very impressed with your dog's tail! And he looks like he's going to be pretty comfy in that cut for a while, plus it's much easier to find ticks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh very funny Geneva! hahaha That's Alice, 'The Silent Woman'. lol 










Tonka really generated some discussion at the Wednesday Rally practice *Poodle Party* today. Everybody loved the look. Well . . 'cept for the breeder . . who just hung his head. "Ohhhh, Frank" was all I heard him say. lol 

Hank is great. Thanx Princess.  

We did talk today at the kennels abt letting the face grow out or shaving it. But this all started with an inflamed eye on Monday. There was some talk of maybe allergies, or maybe some grunge in the eye, but maybe caused by a bit of hair curling around the lower eyelid. Anyway . . . he got a quick face shave and some eye drops in the 'Spa' at the kennels. No problem with the eye since . . whatever was causing it.

But then, the next day, I had my groomer take the face clip a little further. Or a lot further! lol

So my mind now is thinkin' no topknot, no long ear hair, but shave the face?? . . or not?? . . dunno yet really. He is a Poodle, after all.  

Us guys just tend to avoid the 'pouffy stuff', not the practical stuff like shaved paws and face.  lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think he looks embarrassed. LOL. Maybe just a little bit more hair up there? 

We own a whippet (a muscular, race horse looking, manly dog) and a standard poodle. My husband walks the poodle and I walk the whippet. He thinks pom pomss are cool, so not all men are pom leery. I want ours to have big furry legs and he wants shaved legs with fluffy bracelets. He grew up with a poodle for a best friend.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well we're goin' to the ABIDS in Flamborough this weekend with some other Poodles. He's not competing, we're just going on a practice run to get used to the new camper. 

But, with a few other Poodles . . all lookin' good in their finery . . . and him havin' such a bad hair day . . I came up with a plan. 

Pretty much the same solution we all use on bad hair days. Throw on a lid!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Love that photo! I think he looks good in a hat! I definitely appreciate a good "lid" when I am having a bad hair day!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Love the hat photo LOL 

If the body gets taken down shorter you can still leave some length on the legs and it will look better.... 

he does sorta look like he's wearing pajamas TO me


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

With that gorgeous face the hat really makes his eyes pop.  LOVE the picture. LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think that clip on him looks great! He looks quite masculine in it. I love the long ears._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i have done that to my Teddy - I think he looks cute lol


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

OK dumb question here - how is hat staying on? Are his ears through some holes. Am I missing something? I love it and think he is a very masculine, man's kinda dog for sure.


----------

